# Herf in the heart of San Francisco - 06/28/08



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

****ATTENTION BAB(and S's)OTL's!!!****

I'm planning on hosting a Herf at the *The Occidental Cigar Club* in San Francisco on June 28th @ 7PM. This is one of the very, very few places in San Francisco where you can have a drink and a smoke indoors. You don't have to buy smokes from them (i always bring my own) but they have an OK sized humi but it is overpriced. If you need to stock up on smokes before the Herf, there's 2 B&M's not too far from the bar (The Humidor & Grants... PM me if interested). Hope to see yall there!

*The Occidental Cigar Club
*471 Pine Street (between Montgomery and Kearny)
San Francisco, CA 94104
(415) 834-0485

Website: http://www.occidentalcigarclub.com/home.html

so to quote Tom Cruise, "Who's coming with me???"


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll get back to you, I'll most likely be down.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds like a lot of fun!!!! I'll check back as soon as I get my ducks in order!!!:chk


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I will be in SoCal for SoCal 9 that weekend. 

If it gets too large, you might consider going to the Cigar Bar and Grill, it should be a nice night to smoke outside on their patio. I know the Occidental is kind of small and can be loud when they turn on the music.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> If it gets too large, you might consider going to the Cigar Bar and Grill, it should be a nice night to smoke outside on their patio. I know the Occidental is kind of small and can be loud when they turn on the music.


I'll see how many guys are planning to attend then i'll go from there. I'm a regular at the Occidental and it's pretty much my cigar smoking home. But... it would be great if all the BABOTL's attend and if that's the case, Cigar Bar & Grill would be a no doubter.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I won't be able to make this one, I'll still be on the road. Looking forward to my first BABOTL Herf to be sure...


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll actually be near SF Sat. 28 but it will be at the airport coming back from Philly. I've heard of the Occidental and will have to check it out some other time.
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I'm in!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't make this one. Sounds like a good time though.. :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

duhman said:


> I'll actually be near SF Sat. 28 but it will be at the airport coming back from Philly. I've heard of the Occidental and will have to check it out some other time.
> Thanks for the heads-up.


That's perfect! I live by the airport, i can pick you up :tu :r J/K, I'm sure you'll be jet lagged and want to rest.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> That's perfect! I live by the airport, i can pick you up :tu :r J/K, I'm sure you'll be jet lagged and want to rest.


Not jet lagged, just traveling with my wife. I don't see any safe way out of that.:hn


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

So it's just butter & the Deucer (that sounds like it would be a good TV show) that's for sure and a few maybe's, Where's the rest of the Bay-liens?


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

New guy in the south bay here.

I can't make this one, but I would like to attend a Herf some time, get to know some of the BABOTL's, etc. Are the Herf's posted here open to all or is it run through an invite list? (Er, rather, is CS the invite list?)

Anyhow, just poking my head in to introduce myself. Maybe catch you all on the next one.

-Pete


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

petewho said:


> New guy in the south bay here.
> 
> I can't make this one, but I would like to attend a Herf some time, get to know some of the BABOTL's, etc. Are the Herf's posted here open to all or is it run through an invite list? (Er, rather, is CS the invite list?)
> 
> ...


Several upcoming herfs. Would be great if you can make one or two, or three!:tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163624
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163646
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163685


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

petewho said:


> Are the Herf's posted here open to all or is it run through an invite list? (Er, rather, is CS the invite list?)


Come one come all. Herf's are for all CS members. I know when i go to Vegas in August i plan on trying to Herf with my LV bro's :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Come one come all. Herf's are for all CS members. I know when i go to Vegas in August i plan on trying to Herf with my LV bro's :tu


I hear Sam(guitarman S.T) cooks up some mean Thai!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

petewho said:


> New guy in the south bay here.
> 
> I can't make this one, but I would like to attend a Herf some time, get to know some of the BABOTL's, etc. Are the Herf's posted here open to all or is it run through an invite list? (Er, rather, is CS the invite list?)
> 
> ...


You're welcome to attend the HERF at Casa Mean D on Jul 12. Check the HERF forum for more information.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> You're welcome to attend the HERF at Casa Mean D on Jul 12. Check the HERF forum for more information.


Thanks! I have other plans that day, but I'll keep checking the board for the next HERF. Shopping at WC the other day and talking to the guys, I realize I've met you before (rather, you've rung me up a couple times) - next time I'm in WC I'll introduce myself.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

petewho said:


> Thanks! I have other plans that day, but I'll keep checking the board for the next HERF. Shopping at WC the other day and talking to the guys,* I realize I've met you before (rather, you've rung me up a couple times) - next time I'm in WC I'll introduce myself*.


He is the mean one with no hair!:r:r:r:bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> He is the mean one with no hair!:r:r:r:bn


I have hair.

A full head of it. :r


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, I'll be oncall for my job that weekend.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there, Brian. I confirmed today. :tu

How long is your pass good for that night? 3 or 4 hours?


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

The host with the most will be out all night... who else wants to herf?

so far it's:

butterbeezy
Deucer
Darrell
anybody else?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Where is Jeff? That's in his neck of the woods.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a few BABOTL's MIA


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Don't be a chicken... come Herf with us :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

3 more days but we only have 3 people attending. 

3's the magic number... 3 times a lady... 3 times dope... the 3 stooges... triple threat... the 3 amigos


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Beezy! 3XDope... Greatest Man Alive. Awesome reference!

That being said I won't be able to attend. I have a slew of B-day parties to attend (3 friends on 3 consecutive days... trippy). Have fun all and blaze it up! Should be a nice night.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Beezy! 3XDope... Greatest Man Alive. Awesome reference!
> 
> That being said I won't be able to attend. I have a slew of B-day parties to attend (3 friends on 3 consecutive days... trippy). Have fun all and blaze it up! Should be a nice night.


there you are... i've been waiting for your reply. Too bad you can't make it out. We'll be there fairly late. If your party ends early, you know where to find us.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm still planning to attend, but not sure if I am going to drive myself or take the train.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I'm still planning to attend, but not sure if I am going to drive myself or take the train.


Let me know either way... i can pick you up if you take a train.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not gonna be able to make it!

I have been sick the last couple of days and have a lot of catching up to do!

I hope you have a blast!!!:tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it!
> 
> I have been sick the last couple of days and have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> I hope you have a blast!!!:tu


No worries OB... I hope you feel better.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Let me know either way... i can pick you up if you take a train.


I'll call you on Sat and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bad news, my Mom's lupus is acting up. I'm going to be leaving to see her at Sutter Memorial after I get off work tomorrow afternoon. Sorry to flake, but unfortunately this is a very legit excuse.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

HERF HAS BEEN CANCELLED

We'll try again in July​


----------

